# Tinkers Bubble Documentary (2015)



## landpirate (Jul 7, 2015)

"A Documentary made in Somerset, England about a group of people who share the passion to live sustainably. Having lived without fossil fuels since 1994, we hear the tales of living in accordance with nature and what had brought them to branch out from the 'norms' of society."


----------



## Dmac (Jul 7, 2015)

If I ever visit the isles, this is the type of thing I would want to visit.


----------



## jaws (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you for this, would you visit there some day?


----------



## Odin (Jul 8, 2015)

Excellent short. 
Would be nice if there was a full length documentary.


----------



## landpirate (Jul 8, 2015)

jaws said:


> Thank you for this, would you visit there some day?


Would I visit? Its not beyond the realms of possibility for that to happen. It's only about 1.5 hours drive from where I'm more often than not based. Its definitely a project I am interested in and It's something that I aspire to create for myself one day. Just a shame land is so damned expensive in this country. 

I'll let you all know if I make it there.


----------

